# The most dangerous things in the Army ... (besides Vern ;-) )



## armyvern (16 Nov 2007)

5 MOST DANGEROUS THINGS IN THE ARMY 

1. A Private saying, "I learned this in Basic..." 
2. A Sergeant saying, "Trust me, sir..." 
3. A Second Lieutenant saying, "Based upon my experience..." 
4. A Captain saying, "I was just thinking..." 
5. A Warrant Officer chuckling, "Watch this shit..." 

(#5 ... which I am about to go out and do right now ... bwahahahaha  >)


----------



## Haggis (16 Nov 2007)

6. An officer saying "hand me that map and compass".
7. A Cpl saying "Wanna see something cool?"


----------



## kincanucks (16 Nov 2007)

8. An officer with a map telling his/her driver, "I think it is this way."


----------



## armyvern (16 Nov 2007)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> 8. An officer with a map telling his/her driver, "I think it is this way."


9. A Sgt telling a 2 LT that their route card should be read from front to back!!   (ooops  ;D)


----------



## medaid (16 Nov 2007)

10. An OCdt saying "Follow me!"


----------



## Old Sweat (16 Nov 2007)

11. A senior officer saying "We have decided to optimize and rationalize our force structure."


----------



## Gramps (16 Nov 2007)

12. Ticket Punchers.
13. What I refer to as "Tourists". These are the people here (KAF) who like to travel around the country and take up space in the aircraft just to snap a photo and to say they were there.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Nov 2007)

14.  Anyone with a personal agenda.
15.  People who say "That's not in my job description."


----------



## Lumber (16 Nov 2007)

16. An RMC cadet/gradute
Right?
 :tsktsk:


----------



## medaid (16 Nov 2007)

NCdt Lumber said:
			
		

> 16. An RMC cadet/gradute
> Right?
> :tsktsk:



Nthing wrong with an RMC graduate except when they think they know everything.

so maybe you should change that to

16. An RMC cadet/graduate who thinks they know everything.


----------



## Lumber (16 Nov 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with an RMC graduate except when they think they know everything.
> 
> so maybe you should change that to
> 
> 16. An RMC cadet/graduate who thinks they know everything.



I thought it was presumed that all RMC cadets think they know everything?

17. A CF member in a leadership position who draws conclusions based on poor intel and sweeping generalizations


----------



## Staff Weenie (16 Nov 2007)

From my experience over the last 8 months:

17.  The Contracting Cell - sure we can 'help' you get that service, after about 2 years of endless paperwork....


----------



## JBoyd (16 Nov 2007)

18. A BMQ Recruit that says 'Don't worry guys, I was in Cadets... Follow me'


----------



## armyvern (16 Nov 2007)

NCdt Lumber said:
			
		

> I thought it was presumed that all RMC cadets think they know everything?
> 
> 17. A CF member in a leadership position who draws conclusions based on poor intel and sweeping generalizations



19. People who throw original #16's on the list just to stir the pot again ...


----------



## Big Foot (16 Nov 2007)

NCdt Lumber said:
			
		

> I thought it was presumed that all RMC cadets think they know everything?


20. _Retracted, dealt with via PM_


----------



## xo31@711ret (16 Nov 2007)

The CO or RSM saying, "Once wer'e on the ice and the puck drops, there ain't no rank!"   :evil:


----------



## Jed (16 Nov 2007)

Combat Crud


----------



## Greymatters (16 Nov 2007)

NCdt Lumber said:
			
		

> I thought it was presumed that all RMC cadets think they know everything?
> 
> 17. A CF member in a leadership position who draws conclusions based on poor intel and sweeping generalizations



23. CF members in leadership positions who always classify intelligence as 'poor' rather than admit they didnt give their Int staff the support or the opportunity to get the right training or buy the right tools in the first place...


----------



## a78jumper (17 Nov 2007)

Recruiters who state you can get the trade or clasification you really want once you are in.....

Lying officers when you know they are lying......

People that follow rules when in suits them, and when it does not insist that they are right and "the system" is wrong....


----------



## Chilly (17 Nov 2007)

a78jumper said:
			
		

> Lying officers when you know they are lying......



How about just people who lie, since I am pretty sure officers aren't the only ones who lie.

Right?

Chilly


----------



## George Wallace (17 Nov 2007)

How about just people in positions where they can do a lot of harm/damage blatantly lying to your face.

In that category, I would also include the Low Life who in their arrogance, pass off their faults as yours on PDRs, PERs and other means of communications.

You can insert whatever rank you want, but then again, who can do the most damage to careers?


----------



## my72jeep (17 Nov 2007)

24. The guys who thought that Macaroni and Cheese would go good with peas. in an IMP.


----------



## George Wallace (17 Nov 2007)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> 24. The guys who thought that Macaroni and Cheese would go good with peas. in an IMP.




........................Hey!.....................I live with her!........................She says it adds "Colour".    ;D


----------



## my72jeep (17 Nov 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ........................Hey!.....................I live with her!........................She says it adds "Colour".    ;D


Right and your promotion to is due General next week


----------



## Cliffy433 (19 Nov 2007)

25.  CoffeeMate and IMP induced flatulence.


----------



## Pinto (19 Nov 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You can insert whatever rank you want, but then again, who can do the most damage to careers?



Oh, that's simple... the person who can do the most damage to your career the fastest is... yourself.

"You are your own career manager."

 ;D

---
Pinto


----------



## Bane (19 Nov 2007)

Stupid and hard working officers.


----------



## armyvern (19 Nov 2007)

COs or OCs who are *single* ... in field Units!!    > (I've had a few ... it really sucks in the winter!)


----------



## Poppa (19 Nov 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> COs or OCs who are *single* ... in field Units!!    > (I've had a few ... it really sucks in the winter!)



You just need better looking OC's, I hear the one at the MP Pl in Pet is alright.


----------



## Teflon (19 Nov 2007)

Political Correctness taken to the point of stupidity. (I'm all for people being polite and avoiding being offensive but it seems that we as a society take it to an offensive extreme!)


----------



## armyvern (19 Nov 2007)

Poppa said:
			
		

> You just need better looking OC's, I hear the one at the MP Pl in Pet is alright.



I have no idea how they looked!! Being single, they kept we peons too damn busy out in the field ALL the time (so they'd have something to do with all their SPARE time) to look anywhere!!


----------



## Reccesoldier (19 Nov 2007)

#?? - My old Assault Troop WO saying "Pass me that bottle, the naptha and an Arty sim"  (I'd never seen the Petawawa River burn before.)


----------



## Strike (19 Nov 2007)

When the pilot of your helicopter says, "Watch this!"


----------



## Reccesoldier (19 Nov 2007)

As for the most dangerous *THING* I'll cast my top 3 votes for...

1. Immersion Heater
2. Bangy boards
3. APC heater


----------



## Kat Stevens (19 Nov 2007)

Reccesoldier said:
			
		

> As for the most dangerous *THING* I'll cast my top 3 votes for...
> 
> 1. Immersion Heater
> 2. Bangy boards
> 3. APC heater



3A- IR headlight power box


----------



## Mike Baker (19 Nov 2007)

A Recruit doing SQ saying: "No thanks, I brought my own grenade"


----------



## aesop081 (19 Nov 2007)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> 3A- IR headlight power box



3B - improperly pinned family hatch


trust me its not pretty


----------



## Kat Stevens (19 Nov 2007)

3C- defective  AEV drivers hatch latch on the Shilo tank track... my neck still hurts 10 years later.


----------



## Sig_Des (19 Nov 2007)

Baked Chocolate Dessert in the Cabbage Roll IMP (comes with it's own glass and plastic bits, care of Ex Maple Guardian)


----------



## Reccesoldier (19 Nov 2007)

4.  The Turret Monster.


----------



## Bane (19 Nov 2007)

Expired Cabbage Roll IMP's.  It's like having a 5th columnist right in your own platoon! :-[


----------



## Greymatters (19 Nov 2007)

Reccesoldier said:
			
		

> 4.  The Turret Monster.



Ive put up with 3a/b/c/d/e, not even sure what the heck some of those things are or why they are dangerous, but this I have to ask about.

Is this talking about the mythological beast, or a reference to some person's turret-occupancy habits, or the turret itself?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (20 Nov 2007)

I'd have to say My top Vote Goes for 
** Torpedoes, ( you know the old bars we used to lift road wheels off the ground on the M113's)
Man could they fly.


----------



## Rayman (20 Nov 2007)

Baked Cherry desert in the IMPs. Looks like freakin vomit.


----------



## JBoyd (20 Nov 2007)

Rayman said:
			
		

> Baked Cherry desert in the IMPs. Looks like freakin vomit.



How's it taste though?


----------



## Rayman (20 Nov 2007)

I only had it once every other time I traded it to the weird cadet that liked it. It tasted like cardboard and cranberries.


----------



## Reccesoldier (20 Nov 2007)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Ive put up with 3a/b/c/d/e, not even sure what the heck some of those things are or why they are dangerous, but this I have to ask about.
> 
> Is this talking about the mythological beast, or a reference to some person's turret-occupancy habits, or the turret itself?



Yes...  ;D


----------



## c_canuk (20 Nov 2007)

how about the LS spare tire mount/suprise catapult? that one scares the hell out of me.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (20 Nov 2007)

Someone who thinks you crack open the pressure cooker lid to let the steam out....................


----------



## Roy Harding (20 Nov 2007)

When I was fresh new private I was posted to HQ & Sig Sqn.  This was the time of the LONG training exercises, when we set up a tent city in the middle of no where and stayed there for 6 - 12 weeks at a time.  Being HQ & Sigs, the Bde Comd (a BGen at that time) was bivouacked in our unit lines.

One of the duties of the Fire Piquet was to light the immersion heaters at Oh Dark Stupid before reveille.  Being new, I wasn't familiar with immersion heaters so I asked my Fire Piquet Comd about it, as I was on the shift involved.  My instructions were:

"Starting at the General's area turn on the gas tap, proceed to the next heater around camp until they are all turned on.  On the second go round, throw a lit match down the hole.  Don't look into the hole, there *MIGHT* be flash that *MAY* cause burns to your face"

Being a good and obedient Private, I followed these orders to the letter.  Only one heater was lit that morning - the General's.  The launching of the chimney pipes, which landed (still burning) on the canvas attached to the General's office/bedroom van was a sight to behold.

Later investigation (after we in the Fire Piquet performed our primary function of evacuating the occupant (the General) of the General's van and putting out the fire) revealed that the MCpl who was Fire Piquet Commander had a history of such practical jokes.  The RSM and the CO took over from there, with the General as an interested onlooker.


----------



## Signalman150 (20 Nov 2007)

Roy -- notwithstanding the coffee I just circulated through my sinuses -- thanks for that; your story was a badly needed belly-laugh.


----------



## Hawk (20 Nov 2007)

Oh, My!!!! I'd have paid money to see that! 


Hawk


----------



## TN2IC (20 Nov 2007)

I was about to say Roy..

Immersion heater going "BOOM"


Been there many times..  ;D


----------



## fbr2o75 (20 Nov 2007)

Do they still use those death traps?


----------



## aesop081 (21 Nov 2007)

fbr2o75 said:
			
		

> Do they still use those death traps?



Imersion Heaters ?

Death traps ?

Only people who called them death traps are those who didnt know how to light them properly.  Imagine that, in 11 years in never once had one go boom on me.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (21 Nov 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Imagine that, in 11 years in never once had one go boom on me.



So, there was always someone lower on the CoC nearby when needed?


----------



## aesop081 (21 Nov 2007)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> So, there was always someone lower on the CoC nearby when needed?



I spent alot of those 11 years in the lower levels of the CoC so nice try


----------



## midget-boyd91 (21 Nov 2007)

"Couldn't resist, mate."


----------



## Shamrock (21 Nov 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Only people who called them death traps are those who didnt know how to light them properly.  Imagine that, in 11 years in never once had one go boom on me.



Bah, where's your sense of adventure?


----------



## BernDawg (21 Nov 2007)

Yup.  Blowing them up is by choice.  Ya gotta wanna do it and if ya don't they're a breeze to light. (rolls of TP make excellent projectiles too   )


----------



## aesop081 (21 Nov 2007)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Bah, where's your sense of adventure?



I fly on a 27 year old airplane 300 feet above the water at over 200 miles per hour directly towards giant containers ships in near-zero visibility and near-hurricane weather.

How's that ?


----------



## Shamrock (21 Nov 2007)

Nope, still not impressed


----------



## midget-boyd91 (21 Nov 2007)

Maybe if you fly *on the wing of * a 27 year old airplane at 300 ft....


----------



## geo (21 Nov 2007)

heh.... the young, stupid and lazy who want to light coleman lanterns and stoves INSIDE the 5 & 10 man tents.....

NICE!  (and dumb!)


----------



## Blakey (21 Nov 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Baked Chocolate Dessert in the Cabbage Roll IMP (comes with it's own glass and plastic bits, care of Ex Maple Guardian)


That hard crystallized substance that you refer to as "glass" was actually a common substance used by most people, we like to call it sugar.  
(Our Pl medic actually tested this out by dissolving the "glass" in hot water.)


----------



## The Anti-Royal (21 Nov 2007)

A lieutenant with a CD or a major without one.


----------



## Greymatters (21 Nov 2007)

The Anti-Royal said:
			
		

> A lieutenant with a CD...



Hey now, Ive known a few of those, they're not all bad.  Promoted from the ranks and all that...


----------



## Jed (21 Nov 2007)

Lieutenant with CD - CFR - That's why they are dangerous !  ;D


----------



## Good2Golf (21 Nov 2007)

Anybody know the record for how many stacks on an immersion heater?  A buddy and I got 6 stacks on once...you light it on two, then lift the segment of four (secured with WD wire for guys lines, of course) slowly up onto the first two...then you crank the fuel tap wide open!  :evil:  ...I won't forget the eerie howling the thing made, and the plume of thick black exhaust if chuffed out (before the burn chamber melted through and the water put it out...)  ;D

G2G


----------



## 54/102 CEF (21 Nov 2007)

A digital camera in your pocket with live batteries...... its potential for damaging insights has no limit.


OK - the sticker says I WIN!


----------



## The Anti-Royal (22 Nov 2007)

The Anti-Royal said:
			
		

> A lieutenant with a CD or a major without one.



I should clarify . . . I had in mind the kind of lieutenant that had not/not been commissioned from the ranks or been through the OCTP (M)/UTP (M) (or whatever the heck those programs are being called now).


----------



## geo (22 Nov 2007)

The Anti-Royal said:
			
		

> I should clarify . . . I had in mind the kind of lieutenant that had not/not been commissioned from the ranks or been through the OCTP (M)/UTP (M) (or whatever the heck those programs are being called now).


Considering that promotion from Lt to Capt is usually a "time in rank" + "Med fit" + "PT fit" + Formation commander's Okie-dokie, I can't fathom how you'd be able to get one CD wearing Lt

(forgot.... must not have been caught peeing in COs corn flakes)


----------



## RCR Grunt (22 Nov 2007)

I've heard this but with reference to NCM's...

"Never trust a corporal with a CD or a sergeant without one."

Reason being, the corporal is still a corporal due to his affinity to piss people off, and will most likely get you in poo poo by association.  At the same time, the sergeant has advanced so quickly, he must have done so by stepping on the little people below him, and will crush you should you stand in his way.

Therefore, a LT with a CD (non-CFR) must have had his pee-pee slapped and may get you in poo by simply following him.  The major must be such a bag-lick that you may suffer due to his willingness to please his superiors.

Pro Pat ... and I'm on my way to being one of those sergeants ... watch your back.


----------



## Sig_Des (22 Nov 2007)

Cataract Kid said:
			
		

> That hard crystallized substance that you refer to as "glass" was actually a common substance used by most people, we like to call it sugar.
> (Our Pl medic actually tested this out by dissolving the "glass" in hot water.)



In General, maybe. But when a recall order comes out for specific batches, with the reason being that it contains pieces of glass and plastic, I tend to believe it.

Maybe you want to waste time dissolving it in hot water, I'll just eat a different meal.


----------



## smitty66 (22 Nov 2007)

Sig_Des with a camera and an idea!!!!!


----------



## rmc_wannabe (23 Nov 2007)

Idiots on the top of a rad van without the common courtesy to let the operator inside know they're going up top... then again it could just be darwinism at its finest


----------



## George Wallace (23 Nov 2007)

rmc_wannabe said:
			
		

> Idiots on the top of a rad van without the common courtesy to let the operator inside know they're going up top... then again it could just be darwinism at its finest



 ;D

We used to test Darwin's theories with the 515 set........"Here, give me a hand and keep the radio steady while I transmitt this message.......Just hold the 10 foot whip for me."     >


----------



## rmc_wannabe (23 Nov 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ;D
> 
> We used to test Darwin's theories with the 515 set........"Here, give me a hand and keep the radio steady while I transmitt this message.......Just hold the 10 foot whip for me."     >



 how many people stepped out of the gene pool on that one ? ;D


----------



## George Wallace (23 Nov 2007)

The OCdt in the syndicate, during Centurion Tank Gunner Trg, who during the class on turret characteristics, and told that there were three means of traversing the turret 360 degrees.........You know.........The one who after being told the speed of traverse for "Power", and the speed of traverse for "Emergency", would stick up his hand and ask how fast was the speed of traverse for "Manual".   ;D


----------



## 211RadOp (23 Nov 2007)

rmc_wannabe said:
			
		

> Idiots on the top of a rad van without the common courtesy to let the operator inside know they're going up top... then again it could just be darwinism at its finest



Or even worse, the idiot, who decides to tune and load the 106 set after being told that I was going ontop of the carrier *and * had disconnected the coax. (yes he re-connected it first)


----------



## George Wallace (23 Nov 2007)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Or even worse, the idiot, who decides to tune and load the 106 set after being told that I was going ontop of the carrier *and * had disconnected the coax. (yes he re-connected it first)



So?  Did you use the 5 lb Brain Housing Group Adjustment Tool to rectify the problem?   ;D


----------



## 211RadOp (23 Nov 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> So?  Did you use the 5 lb Brain Housing Group Adjustment Tool to rectify the problem?   ;D



IIRC it was an 8 1/2 D Black Suppository  ;D


----------



## Hawk (23 Nov 2007)

:rofl:


Hawk


----------



## rmc_wannabe (23 Nov 2007)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> IIRC it was an 8 1/2 D Black Suppository  ;D




haha i would have used the other black suppository availible in a rad det.... depending on if it were in the lauch position or not


----------



## Nemo888 (23 Nov 2007)

The weird rash and lymph infection you get in the training area that the Doc can't figure out. But it goes away after a month of antibiotics and he says your fine.

,...and knee injuries.


----------



## SupersonicMax (23 Nov 2007)

A Clearhood 9A student (first solo on the Harvard).  Not that any other solo students are much safer


----------



## Jammer (23 Nov 2007)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Or even worse, the idiot, who decides to tune and load the 106 set after being told that I was going ontop of the carrier *and * had disconnected the coax. (yes he re-connected it first)



I soooooooooo know that particular incident....


----------



## BF1 (23 Nov 2007)

A 2Lt burning charge bags behind the Gun Line.


----------



## TN2IC (24 Nov 2007)

BF1 said:
			
		

> A 2Lt burning charge bags behind the Gun Line.




 :rofl:

Intresting site...


----------



## TheHead (24 Nov 2007)

WOGs wearing "While you were in Canada Chilling, I was in Afghanistan Killing" T Shirts on KAF.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (24 Nov 2007)

Infanteers saying "your job is my secondary duty" to a "WOG"


----------



## TheHead (24 Nov 2007)

Even if an Infanteer wore that shirt it would still be very unprofessional and borderline disgusting.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (24 Nov 2007)

TheHead said:
			
		

> Even if an Infanteer wore that shirt it would still be very unprofessional and borderline disgusting.



I totally agree on that one. My post was not reference your last though, I was just thinking how funny it is watching a "know it all" trying to fiddle around with "that damn black box"


----------



## armyvern (24 Nov 2007)

How about zero trades who assume incorrectly that no WOG ever leaves the wire ... or that they have never been involved in an SI??


----------



## BF1 (24 Nov 2007)

How about the Afghan Colonel who thought it would be fine to demonstrate how he could fire a RPG from his office window, with us in the office.  Fortunately we talked him out of it.


----------



## armyvern (24 Nov 2007)

BF1 said:
			
		

> How about the Afghan Colonel who thought it would be fine to demonstrate how he could fire a RPG from his office window, with us in the office.  Fortunately we talked him out of it.



Mother of Gawd.  8)

I'd have cracked up.


----------



## TheHead (25 Nov 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> How about zero trades who assume incorrectly that no WOG ever leaves the wire ... or that they have never been involved in an SI??




A SI?


----------



## George Wallace (25 Nov 2007)

"Significant Incident" Report.


----------



## the 48th regulator (25 Nov 2007)

TheHead said:
			
		

> A SI?



Hope you kept the receipt for that shirt..... 

dileas

tess


----------



## armyvern (25 Nov 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Hope you kept the receipt for that shirt.....
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



 :rofl:


----------



## armyvern (25 Nov 2007)

TheHead said:
			
		

> Even if an Infanteer wore that shirt it would still be very unprofessional and borderline disgusting.



Others who think it is professional to label fellow soldiers as "WOGs"; having no clue as to their background, where they've been or what they've done, or even what SIs they've been involved in.


----------



## RCR Grunt (25 Nov 2007)

> Infanteers saying "your job is my secondary duty" to a "WOG" Angry





> How about zero trades who assume incorrectly that no WOG ever leaves the wire ... or that they have never been involved in an SI??  Wink





> Others who think it is professional to label fellow soldiers as "WOGs"; having no clue as to their background, where they've been or what they've done, or even what SIs they've been involved in.  Wink



I'm becoming uncomfortable with the direction this thread is taking.  A couple more cracks like this and I may take offense and be forced to vent my frustration, and it most likely won't be pretty or make much sense.  Lets leave the "0 trade" vs. "WOGs" for another time and place.  Thanks.


----------



## armyvern (25 Nov 2007)

RCR Grunt said:
			
		

> I'm becoming uncomfortable with the direction this thread is taking.  A couple more cracks like this and I may take offense and be forced to vent my frustration, and it most likely won't be pretty or make much sense.  Lets leave the "0 trade" vs. "WOGs" for another time and place.  Thanks.



And, that was exactly the point of our posts. The little cracks of "WOGs" seemingly being OK.

Your post below would have been even better had you chosen to include TheHead's post in it. Nice one to leave out -- the one that started it all. It's OK though -- I already consider him corrected with his misnomers.

It is a two-way street. Period.


----------



## armyvern (25 Nov 2007)

It's very unusual to quote a PM in the public forum. However, in this case, I will do so as I was asked to do this publicly:

PM in:


			
				RCR Grunt said:
			
		

> I didn't include his post because he wasn't knocking trades, he was knocking unprofessional slugs who think they are cool by wearing shirts proclaiming their superiority to others on a large coalition base.  You and your friends however ignore that fact and start in on the "dumb infantry guy" line of bashing.  I demand a retraction of your public insult to me and my integrity.



My response:


			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> No. He was knocking support trades wearing the shirts. "WOGs."
> 
> WOGs (you know & I know) does not refer to us non-zero trades. When he got nailed on it -- he added his bit about it would be just as "unprofessional" for an infanteer to wear it.
> 
> ...



Now, I'm very sorry RCR Grunt if you think that I've bashed your integrity or done some "dumb infantry bashing" ...

I'm going to beg to differ. I certainly qualified MY remarks back to TheHead with "others who think it's" ... I certainly didn't tar all infanteers with the same brush -- or any brush for that matter. I tarred the ones who believe that it it is professional to label support trades as "WOGs", while bitching about their "unprofessionalism."

I didn't call him because he was a zero trade; I called him because he made an unprofessional statement ... be it about any trade.

As I said above in my PM response to you, I consider calling me a "WOG" (which is total bullshit BTW) -- to be very unprofessional. Fair enough?


----------



## RCR Grunt (25 Nov 2007)

Fair enough.  But it shouldn't be me who has to drop in here to ask that it be put to a stop.


----------



## Roy Harding (25 Nov 2007)

This is radio chatter - people (including me) say silly things here.

RCR Grunt - you've made your point.  For what it's worth I was uncomfortable with some of the "officer bashing" going on earlier.

ALL - let's keep the derogatory remarks down, before this thread - which was rather fun - gets locked.


Roy Harding
Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## BF1 (25 Nov 2007)

Any one who has served in a place requiring one to defecate in a plastic bag can relate to the following:

I was in Cyprus, early 80's. I received 30 extras from my BSM.  Completing one extra was accomplished by emptying the honeybuckets in all the OP's manned by Ledra Bty. I had a jeep and trailer, and in the trailer was a steel garbage can tied down and all the honeybuckets were dumped into the garbage can.  I would then drive through Nicosia to Blue Beret Camp where I would dump the garbage can in their sewage lagoon.  I did that 30 times, and never had a problem with traffic in Nicosia!


----------



## X Royal (25 Nov 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Considering that promotion from Lt to Capt is usually a "time in rank" + "Med fit" + "PT fit" + Formation commander's Okie-dokie, I can't fathom how you'd be able to get one CD wearing Lt
> 
> (forgot.... must not have been caught peeing in COs corn flakes)



Certainly not common but I would not rule it out as impossible.
Have you ever seen a CD with private on it? And I'm not going back pre-unification. I was on the parade in the mid 90's when it was presented. Also this person was never busted in rank. Spent over 12 years as a private before getting promoted. The fact this happened in the reserves may be part of the explanation. It may be hard to be retained in the Reg. Forces that long as a private.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Nov 2007)

X Royal said:
			
		

> .... Spent over 12 years as a private before getting promoted. The fact this happened in the reserves may be part of the explanation. .



Unfortunately, this person being a Reservist, may explain a lot.  There are some very rare cases, where members of the Reserves, although dedicated, have been unable to get the time off to attend that "Career Crse" that will get them qualified QL3, or in some Trades QL5.  Twelve years is a long time, and today many would have been classified as NES and Released, or offered another Trade, if this were to happen.


----------



## TheHead (25 Nov 2007)

I should have stated ANY trade waring the shirt would have been dangerous than, I didn't mean to get VERN all pissy.  The thing is though NO Zero Trades wore those shirts over seas.


----------



## Roy Harding (25 Nov 2007)

TheHead said:
			
		

> I should have stated ANY trade waring the shirt would have been dangerous than, I didn't mean to get VERN all pissy.  The thing is though NO Zero Trades wore those shirts over seas.



TheHead:  Drop it.

Roy Harding
Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## aesop081 (25 Nov 2007)

TheHead said:
			
		

> The thing is though NO Zero Trades wore those shirts over seas.



"zero" trades......

Please, use the term combat arms (which is what you mean i think). I'm a "zero" trade (081) and so are lineman (052) and Flight engineer (091)

If you are going to pick at other trades ( regardless of reason or intent) i dont want to be mixed in because my MOC starts with a zero


----------



## Rayman (25 Nov 2007)

We could always poke at those good ol IMP things. In cadets (my first year at that) I was told by a Sgt. that the meatballs in the stew were horse meat, that all these IMP's the cadets are given are from the 1980s, not to mention that the small piece of bread you got was a whole loaf of Wonderbread shrunk down to that size. Dumbest thing I found was the fact they'd give you chicken breast, and make you eat it with a spoon. I think that was my first IMP and I remember how annoyed I got with that.


----------



## aesop081 (25 Nov 2007)

Rayman said:
			
		

> Dumbest thing I found was the fact they'd give you chicken breast, and make you eat it with a spoon. I think that was my first IMP and I remember how annoyed I got with that.



I always took the chicken breast out , cut the bread in two and put the chicken in between.


----------



## Rayman (25 Nov 2007)

I suppose I could have done that or pushed it out towards the top of the package and used the package to hold it per say.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Nov 2007)

TheHead said:
			
		

> I should have stated ANY trade waring the shirt would have been dangerous than, I didn't mean to get VERN all pissy.  *The thing is though NO Zero Trades wore those shirts over seas.*



That is simply your opinion. There is no way you can state that categorically or as fact. Truth is, your making an unsubstantiated statement to try and further your partisan dislike for non combat trades. 

I suggest you drop your veiled sparring and innuendo, and move on. Slagging of other trades, openly or suggested, is not allowed and against the guidelines. That should be pretty clear by now, even to you.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (25 Nov 2007)

So...uh.... how about those arty sims? Having one dropped about 4 ft from your head and then being told to "move it" seems pretty dangerous to me.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Nov 2007)

rmc_wannabe said:
			
		

> So...uh.... how about those arty sims? Having one dropped about 4 ft from your head and then beong told to "move it" seems pretty dangerous to me.



I am sure it was "you" and not the "Arty Sim" that was implied there.    ;D


----------



## Reccesoldier (25 Nov 2007)

Hmmmm, there's nothing more dangerous than Dangerous Dave _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _...  ;D

The stories I could tell...


----------



## rmc_wannabe (25 Nov 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I am sure it was "you" and not the "Arty Sim" that was implied there.    ;D



Ofcourse  I don't think my luck would be too good if i did things the bass ackward way round


----------



## X Royal (26 Nov 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, this person being a Reservist, may explain a lot.  There are some very rare cases, where members of the Reserves, although dedicated, have been unable to get the time off to attend that "Career Crse" that will get them qualified QL3, or in some Trades QL5.  Twelve years is a long time, and today many would have been classified as NES and Released, or offered another Trade, if this were to happen.



George: Limited courses available for (band / drummer). Eventually changed to supply tech. after band was disbanded & got promoted to corporal. I instructed on her CLC which she passed, but ended up releasing due to family issues be fore getting promoted. 

Rick


----------



## George Wallace (26 Nov 2007)

X Royal

As I said, it is a rare case.  I also know a girl who has been bouncing around from one Trade to another, and has had difficulty finding the time to get fully qualified.  Although she doesn`t have twelve years in, it is fairly close, and now she has done a CT and is on ROTP.  These cases are rare, but not unheard of.


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Nov 2007)

I knew a no hook private in Greenwood who got her CD (back in '87-'89 time frame).  She joined in her late twenties and her time as a Cadet instructor counted for her CD.


----------



## Thompson_JM (28 Nov 2007)

I think we had a Pte in my unit with his CD as well.... 

one of those things where civi work got in the way, and he got tugged around over a bunch of courses.... for one reason or another he never did get his 2nd hook...

good guy though.


----------



## Yeoman (1 Dec 2007)

five bored corporals expending t-flash's and arty sims after an ex.


----------



## TN2IC (1 Dec 2007)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> five bored corporals expending t-flash's and arty sims after an ex.




 ;D

Somehow I can admit this one...


----------



## Roy Harding (1 Dec 2007)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> five bored corporals expending t-flash's and arty sims after an ex.



Bin there - dun that.


----------



## Sig_Des (2 Dec 2007)

Turning t-flashes into rifle-fired t-flashes  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (2 Dec 2007)

Ah...Arty Sims and mud... great fun!  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (2 Dec 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Turning t-flashes into rifle-fired t-flashes  ;D



.....and forgetting to load a blank before lighting.   ;D


----------



## geo (2 Dec 2007)

Hmmm.... Firing paraflares in an heavily built up, urban (downtown) environment


----------



## TN2IC (2 Dec 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... Firing paraflares in an heavily built up, urban (downtown) environment




Watching a girl having a blond moment in the field. She was about to fire the para flare, then sees a Griffin flying really low, above us. So what does she do? Looks at it then somehows fires! I have never seen a Griffin peel out like that before. I sure heard a lot from Range Control after that.  ;D


----------



## geo (2 Dec 2007)

... this goes back a number of years but... here goes...

Sentries at a roadblock during an internal control ex...
The dirver slows down his 3/4 ton SMP as he approaches the chicane and the sentry is standing in the middle of the path... suddenly the driver guns the engine and "runs" thru the roadblock.

The sentry is incensed by the driver's lack of good manners.  He pulls out the paraflare from his cargo pocket, flips off the two endcaps, lays down the paraflare tube on the ground, holds the tube down with his foot & pulls the cord.... wosh!... rocket goes streaking down the road & goes "clang" against the 3/4s gas tank...

Repentent driver stopped, got out of truck, after pert well peeing in his pants.

Heeey... I was only a witness.... :warstory:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Dec 2007)

Admit it Geo you where the guy that launched the flare  ;D


----------



## geo (2 Dec 2007)

Heh.... Nope... wish that I was... sorta.... but was a lowly Sapper at the time and they didn't filter down that low on weekend exercises back in 70/71 time frame


----------



## Rayman (3 Dec 2007)

I got something that tops all that...

Get ready....

Air Cadets with walkie-talkies camping. Seriously never forgot the story of my flight seargeant told of a cadet who wasnt an NCO but brought walkie talkies anyways asking every hour almost "permission to do radio check, over." Needless to say after a while my flight seargant said "permission denied" and I think he was told to turn his off the rest of the time there.


----------



## geo (3 Dec 2007)

Uhhh.... Yawn!
Rayman.... that one was Booooring!


----------



## aesop081 (3 Dec 2007)

Rayman said:
			
		

> I got something that tops all that...



How did you come to that conclusion ?

I only ask because that story was.......well.......not much of a story.


----------



## Rayman (3 Dec 2007)

Well maybe it doesnt top setting off flares at helicopters.... I found it funny though....err yeah.


----------



## Rayman (3 Dec 2007)

CSA 105 said:
			
		

> P.S.  Rayman, I have you tell you straight, your story sucked.  Just saying what everyone else is thinking.
> 
> edit to slag Rayman...



Thanks... : j/k


----------



## rmc_wannabe (3 Dec 2007)

1 times M777
2 or more times 105mm rounds
1 times A/N PR(C) 522
1 times idiot that uses "repeat" instead of "say again"
 :


----------



## George Wallace (3 Dec 2007)

rmc_wannabe said:
			
		

> 1 times M777
> 2 or more times 105mm rounds
> 1 times A/N PR(C) 522
> 1 times idiot that uses "repeat" instead of "say again"
> :



I can see where that would be dangerous.  The ammo is too small and has brass casings so it won't fire..........unless we want to spike the gun and add some C-4 or DM 12.   ;D


----------



## aesop081 (3 Dec 2007)

rmc_wannabe said:
			
		

> 1 times M777
> 2 or more times 105mm rounds



Its not as much fun a story if you're using 105mm ammo in a M777

 ;D


----------



## George Wallace (3 Dec 2007)

Perhaps we have found the most dangerous thing in the Army.  It seems he isn't too concerned about the calibre.


----------



## BF1 (3 Dec 2007)

An M 113 with a few VIP's poking out of the cargo hatch.......a rather devilish Crew Commander.........and a driver who really knows how to create the perfect bow-wave in a Gagetown puddle.

That was fun!


----------



## geo (4 Dec 2007)

Heh... have seen some of those.... Gagetown &  Valcartier puddles.


Ummmm

Driver pulls up to our location, leaves engine running & darts for a blue rocket,
devlish imp slides in behind the wheel, puts 2 1/2 in drive and creeps up to the blue rocket's door & starts pushing same said rocket over backwards....
Driver starts to squaq & bellow as blue rocket is almost ready to tip over backwards.
Devlish imp places vehicle in reverse & backs up real fast (yup - ground guides to make sure thing was done safely)
Blue rocket ..... ROCKETS forward, door bursts open, dirver tumbles out with his pants around his ankles.... quickly followed by a wave containing the contents of the Blue rocket's reservoir.......

Yetch!... NOW that was UGHLEE!!! :rofl:


----------



## Rodahn (4 Dec 2007)

True Storey;

We were performing diver stand by for the tankers while they were fording the tanks, genius decided to inflate the turret ring, and then move the turret..... Needless to say, the tank flooded and we had to recover the crew after they bailed out and the tank.....


----------



## geo (4 Dec 2007)

soooo?.... the Sump pump didn't work?


----------



## Shamrock (4 Dec 2007)

Not fast enough when the entire fighting compartment floods


----------



## geo (4 Dec 2007)

Yeah... figured that.  Allusion to sump pump was all in jest


----------



## TN2IC (4 Dec 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Devlish imp places vehicle in reverse & backs up real fast (yup - ground guides to make sure thing was done safely)



At less that someone used a ground guide. It would of been more funnier if it was a MSE Saftey guy in the blue rocket.  ;D

Have you use a cargo starp on a blue rocket while someone is in? Good times... 
A lot quicker way, is to use the  chicken strap.. not like I would know..  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (4 Dec 2007)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Not fast enough when the entire fighting compartment floods



Ever try to put a 500,000 lt pail under water and try to have the bilge pump pump out all the water while down there?   ;D


(Not fast enough......two posts later.)


----------



## geo (4 Dec 2007)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> At less that someone used a ground guide. It would of been more funnier if it was a MSE Saftey guy in the blue rocket.  ;D
> 
> Have you use a cargo starp on a blue rocket while someone is in? Good times...
> A lot quicker way, is to use the  chicken strap.. not like I would know..  ;D



Driver did not park where he was supposed to - even when told not to park there....

Imp was a little pissy and was good friend of MSE supervisor.

Driver got his just deserts... though he might dissagree with my evaluation


----------



## cavalryman (4 Dec 2007)

One time, many many years ago there was a CO's driver who really, really hated the CO (as did most of the unit).  The unit was doing an M113 swim exercise at an unnamed swim site at an unnamed armpit training base when visiting allied dignitaries showed up to observe.  CO invites the dignitaries to join him in his M113 for the swim.  Somehow, the driver "forgets" to check that the drain plugs were in place and ran the M113 into the lake.... literally.

A good summary trial was had by all........


----------



## TN2IC (4 Dec 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Driver did not park where he was supposed to - even when told not to park there....
> 
> Imp was a little pissy and was good friend of MSE supervisor.
> 
> Driver got his just deserts... though he might dissagree with my evaluation



Encore...


I was so attemped one time moving/attacking the blue rocket with the zoom boom. But something in my head said not to do it. Kind of wonder what the outcome may of been. Pretty poopy I would say.


----------



## TN2IC (4 Dec 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Ever try to put a 500,000 lt pail under water and try to have the bilge pump pump out all the water while down there?   ;D
> 
> 
> (Not fast enough......two posts later.)




And how many tons would that 500 000 lt pail weigh?  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (4 Dec 2007)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> And how many tons would that 500 000 lt pail weigh?  ;D




Not tons son; Tonnes!   ;D


----------



## TN2IC (4 Dec 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Not tons son; Tonnes!   ;D





Withdrawl my last..


----------



## Klc (4 Dec 2007)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> And how many tons would that 500 000 lt pail weigh?  ;D



Err... 500 000kg + weight of pail?


----------



## Rayman (4 Dec 2007)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> Encore...
> 
> 
> I was so attemped one time moving/attacking the blue rocket with the zoom boom. But something in my head said not to do it. Kind of wonder what the outcome may of been. Pretty poopy I would say.



Anything like this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5QMXkOlnfo


----------



## gaspasser (6 Dec 2007)

Gramps said:
			
		

> 12. Ticket Punchers.
> 13. What I refer to as "Tourists". These are the people here (KAF) who like to travel around the country and take up space in the aircraft just to snap a photo and to say they were there.



#13, well said!!  a round of applause from my office...


----------



## TN2IC (6 Dec 2007)

OMG.... BYT Driver... is that you? Are you back from across the pond? If so, check your DIN email.  ;D

I just talk to your evil twin a few seconds ago.


----------



## armyvern (6 Dec 2007)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> OMG.... BYT Driver... is that you? Are you back from across the pond? If so, check your DIN email.  ;D
> 
> I just talk to your evil twin a few seconds ago.



I don't know -- D's profile notes still say he's _passing gas_ in the desert.


----------



## TN2IC (6 Dec 2007)

Well if you know him and his evil twin brother, you can get a hold of them both any time. Like how I am now.  ;D


----------



## gaspasser (6 Dec 2007)

rmc_wannabe said:
			
		

> Infanteers saying "your job is my secondary duty" to a "WOG"



Nothing...nothing burns my anger than that!!!    >
Not so much Infanteers, {cuz they usually like us truckers in the field} but others...well, here's the keys to that {insert specific vehicle here} ...go and OPERATE it!!!

Most can't...point made.
Cheers.


----------



## TN2IC (6 Dec 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> but others...well, here's the keys to that {insert specific vehicle here} ...go and OPERATE it!!!



I can do that... but sometimes I end up running things over in the process. But I can still move it. That's what counts. ;D


Disclaimer * I did not run over the Honda in question with the grader *


----------



## gaspasser (6 Dec 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I don't know -- D's profile notes still say he's _passing gas_ in the desert.



...and after last night's supper and numerous {count 2 per day perhaps...umm, first and last} Guinness's...I can attest to the fact that I am in fact passing gas...lol....

Seriously, 9 days left...


----------



## DarkFire (9 Dec 2007)

I find that while eating an IMP, the most important thing is to always read the label. A sudden desire for ketchup with nearly no sleep and finding a small package that looks like it has a picture of a ketchup bottle on the front of it was very convenient. About three seconds after thinking "This doesn't taste like ketchup" I quickly realized that what I thought was a package of ketchup, was really Tabasco sauce.   (Needless to say I was wide awake the rest of the day)


----------



## geo (9 Dec 2007)

mmm.... tabsco!

I loved those teeny tiny bottles of tobasco we' get in the American MREs


----------



## armyvern (9 Dec 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> mmm.... tabsco!
> 
> I loved those teeny tiny bottles of tobasco we' get in the American MREs



Me too!!


----------



## Gunner98 (9 Dec 2007)

Dangerous:

- An A/IG lighting the charge bag trail up wind from his jeep.

- A QL3 Franco Sgt igniting a comet/paraflare while resting it against his leg.

- An Arty Recce offr without a flashlight finding the ground a little soft but nice and flat...in the middle of a swamp.

- A short, slightly overweight, chain-smoking RSM with insomnia and a chortle-laugh, who can outrun the entire unit.  A dying breed...hm...maybe not.


----------



## geo (9 Dec 2007)

Gunner98 said:
			
		

> Dangerous:
> - A short, slightly overweight, chain-smoking RSM with insomnia and a chortle-laugh, who can outrun the entire unit.  A dying breed...hm...maybe not.


Overweight?
Naw, say it aint so!  Just some reserves he's built up - so he can keep going like the everready bunny!

Dying breed?
Naw... though many would probably wish that he'd just roll over and die


----------



## eurowing (9 Dec 2007)

Someone mentioned single CO's and single leadership.  That's not that scary.  At least at night they are trying to get some.  Try a CO, DCO, Ops O, CWO and your Maj, all on IR and living in shacks. They are not busy at night chasing the ladies.  They work.  All the time. BTDT and it was not fun.


----------



## chrisf (10 Dec 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> I loved those teeny tiny bottles of tobasco we' get in the American MREs



Here's dangerous... they're packing a packet of tobasco sauce into all OUR new rations now...


----------



## geo (10 Dec 2007)

yeah....same thing  but it's not like those little bottles


----------



## rhli13 (16 Dec 2007)

....7.62mm lnk can, add one full canteen cup naptha, add sand to half full, insert one sparked-up T-flash, close and latch lid...flee.


----------



## geo (16 Dec 2007)

Over the years, we have used the standard ammo can / steel garbage can / old style GI Helmet paired with either a T-Flash or an Arty simm - to demonstrate the real lethality of the pyrotechnics.  It never failed to impress....

But Naptha as well?.... why on earth would I do such a silly thing?


----------



## rhli13 (16 Dec 2007)

...the comedy, the smoke/flash, the fragments, the flaming blobs of naptha soaked sand...need I continue?


----------



## geo (16 Dec 2007)

Over my 35+ years of service I have had my share of commedy moves (this thread contains some of them) but I have endeavoured to make them as safe as possible.  A lit thunderflash deposited in a tin with naptha ... that I have to clamp down and secure & wal;k away from.... 

That's just looking for someone to get hurt.....   no Comedy there....


----------



## Reccesoldier (16 Dec 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Over my 35+ years of service I have had my share of commedy moves (this thread contains some of them) but I have endeavoured to make them as safe as possible.  A lit thunderflash deposited in a tin with naptha ... that I have to clamp down and secure & wal;k away from....
> 
> That's just looking for someone to get hurt.....   no Comedy there....



Agreed.  I'm also not convinced that it would be possible to do.  The T-Flash has a physical wick burning as soon as it is "sparked" to try to place it inside an ammo can, that is, for all intents and purposes filled with Naptha would most likely result in a very serious visit to a Hospital.


----------



## Swingline1984 (16 Dec 2007)

What are we on now? #806?  

Anyways, I've always thought the most dangerous was the guy who jumped in the truck and took off without checking the back for troops and kit, and the former unloading the latter.  

Cheers,


----------



## Swingline1984 (16 Dec 2007)

I just thought of this story as I was posting my last as it also involves the back of a vehicle:

1.  Bty pulls into hide;
2.  Qty 2 x Soldiers proceed to cam truck;
3.  Soldiers come across a tangled mess of para cord tied to their cam net;
4.  "I'll hold it while you cut it off" says Soldier #1;
5.  Soldier #2 proceeds to stab Soldier #1 in the hand with his Gerber;
6.  Soldier #1 runs to the UMS/back of an ML/LS? (can't remember which) which has not finished setting up;
7.  While standing in the door of the Amb, the Medic gently moves Soldier back out of the way to find kit to fix his hand;
8.  There is no "back" and Soldier falls out of the door, and
9.  Chaos ensues.

I'm not sure what the moral of the story is.  Perhaps it's; "Don't cam with your friends", or maybe it's; "Self medicate"?

Cheers,


----------



## geo (16 Dec 2007)

mistake can be found at end of item 4 when soldier 1 said " you cut & I hold...... "


----------



## Swingline1984 (16 Dec 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> mistake can be found at end of item 4 when soldier 1 said " you cut & I hold...... "



When I nod my head...you hit it!  ;D


----------



## joonrooj (16 Dec 2007)

The most dangerous thing in the army?

An angry RSM.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (16 Dec 2007)

Wet Weather Boots(specifically the soles)...


----------



## Thompson_JM (16 Dec 2007)

rhli13 said:
			
		

> ...the comedy, the smoke/flash, the fragments, the flaming blobs of naptha soaked sand...need I continue?



Why is it whenever I hear about something Dangerous, Stupid and flat out illegal around the hamilton area it can usually be traced back to RHLI ???


Not saying the Highlanders dont do it... they just learned not to talk about these things publicly...  :


----------



## geo (16 Dec 2007)

Boater said:
			
		

> Wet Weather Boots(specifically the soles)...



You mean the Wet Weather Basic-scates?
Even with the new and improved soles installed...... ain't worth a frigging Cent!
(Case in point = ME!  Sectioned off the right quadricept muscle above the knee + lateral torn )


----------



## SprCForr (7 Feb 2008)

> No worries. I'm not really all that concerned about his post. I know him ... and 99.9% of the time he's an awesome guy, just like everyone else.



Fair enough.



> What a party that day will bring on!! ;D



Pics or it didn't happen.  ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Feb 2008)

ArmyVern (Female type) said:
			
		

> You have a Sgt there to look after you now (actually, heard you got a new WO this week  ) ... I got posted out compassionate, unannounced and last minute, but you knew that already didn't cha?? Sorry that dealing with my cancer's return and returning to my crumbling family marriage to try to fix that too, took priority over an IR posting, but 'cha knew that already too. Niiiiiiiiiiice, but glad you used up some air to get that out there if it makes you feel better. Sadly, shit does indeed happen that's a 'lil more important to deal with.
> 
> Hope you feel better really. I do ... now everyone knows -- thanks for that anyway -- it was only a matter of time before word got out; thanks for the incentive.



Knew about part 2 didn't know about part 1.

Hopefully all parts are smoothed out now.


----------



## armyvern (7 Feb 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Knew about part 2 didn't know about part 1.
> 
> Hopefully all parts are smoothed out now.



Part 2 ...

LMAO.

Part 1 ...

Surgery Monday. You, and others, heard it here first.

OK ... on to bigger & better things with this thread now ...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Feb 2008)

So send your get well basket to your corner office basement dungeon  ;D


----------



## armyvern (7 Feb 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> So send your get well basket to your corner office basement dungeon  ;D



I have a second floor office --- with windows!!  ;D

I don't need any baskets --- but a donair would be awesome!!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Feb 2008)

Maybe I'll come next Friday and throw snowballs at it


----------



## armyvern (7 Feb 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll come next Friday and throw snowballs at it



OK. I'll be on leave. Not a problem, you surely won't be irritating me any!! Just make sure you don't hit the OCs window next door to mine!!

Oh ... bring donair!!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Feb 2008)

Ok, deal


----------



## armyvern (7 Feb 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Ok, deal



You know not what you sayeth!!  >

Where's Roy when I need him??


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Feb 2008)

ArmyVern (Female type) said:
			
		

> You know not what you sayeth!!  >
> 
> Where's Roy when I need him??



I can only imagine what I just got myself into  ;D


----------



## BrianDonohue (8 Feb 2008)

2nd floor shacks windows and birthday parties.


----------



## geo (8 Feb 2008)

Shack parties!  8)


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Feb 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Shack parties!  8)



Unit Christmas Shack parties on multiple floors  ;D


----------



## medaid (8 Feb 2008)

Shack parties! With Vern?! Very... VERY dangerous!!! >


----------



## Rodahn (8 Feb 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Shack parties! With Vern?! Very... VERY dangerous!!! >



And probably very entertaining all at the same time....... ;D


----------

